# UKM Changes & Updates



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm going to use this thread to post regular updates so that everyone is aware of:


*Patches and updates that fix things*
*New features as they are rolled out*
*Anything else that I change *

My intention is that by publicly sharing everything I'm doing, everyone can appreciate that we are moving forward with improving the board and that issues are being addressed..

To keep it tidy I'll keep this locked, but feel free to post in the accompanying discussion thread here: 
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/254228-ukm-changes-updates-discussion/


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

*14/08/15*


Installed new Tapatalk version which fixes a stack of bugs
Installed plugin to display member Join Date underneath avatars 
Fixed issue with spam remaining visible to members even after it was Moderated


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

*17/08/15*


Added new Gallery Module (http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/gallery/)

Started setting up Live Chat 

Re-Activated section for the old Mods


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

*18/08/15*


Unlocked the new MMA Sections (http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/forum/4-mixed-martial-arts/)

Increased Like limits based on usergroup (http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/254438-rep-limits-increased/)

Restructured the Homepage and many sub-forum sections (http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/254433-forum-restructuring/)

Ran a Live Chat test with several members
Re-instated the Intermittent Fasting Forum - sorry that this was missing! 

The thread for discussing these changes is here:
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/254228-ukm-changes-updates-discussion/


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

*19/08/15*


Set up caching to improve speed
Added new Topics panel to right sidebar on the homepage (discuss here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/254485-recent-topics-stats-what-do-you-want/#comment-4927971)


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

*21/08/15*


Added @Dark sim as a Moderator


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

*25/08/15*


Disabled Ajax Pagination
Moved Topics box to top of homepage for a trial (http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/254869-recent-topics-list/)


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

*15/10/15*


Reinstated the old *Show's, Pro's & inspiration *forum*, * renamed here on the new board as *Bodybuilding Shows*

Restructured the homepage slightly so that there's less space wasted with category titles.
Added new 'Bodybuilding Forums' category section encompassing the Steroid, Supplement, Show, Peptides and PED's forums.
Changed Notification process to use a different email system 
Fixed Footer Ad banner breaking mobile display 
Fixed issue with Profile Fields. All members should now be able to edit their full profile.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

*16/10/15*


Edited Notifications so that all members have full control over site and email notifications


----------

